# Brand New Egg Sharer!



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello! 

I went to the clinic today for an initial consultation for IVF and to be an egg sharer! I had a loooooooooong chat with a lovely doctor about it and I need to lose a stone before I can start, but I had a blood test and I'm going to book my counselling session in a couple of weeks! I'm so excited to be an egg-sharer. It's probably a bit silly, but I get teary when I think about how much I could help someone  Anyone else going through or about to start the egg-sharing process? Can you let me know what to expect and how you felt/feel about it? It would be great to get some other points of view and perspective on it all. 

Jess


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Jesta 

I am slightly behind you but just about to go for my initial consulation for Egg Sharing at the Lister 

I have had all my blood work done already (Free at Lister and they ask you to go in prior to your consulation) so will get te results on Tuesday (consultation day!) 

My first consulation will be about 4 hours long, you do scans, additional bloods (cystic fibrosis etc) and counselling in addition to seeing the doctor! 

Did you find out if you have been provisionally accepted or do you have to wait? 

I'm so excited to begin and not only being able to (hopefully!) achieve out dreams but help someone else also 

What clinic are you with? We looked at LWC and lister but went for lister in the end 

Good luck with your journey! 

Shellbee


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

That's so great that all your blood work is free! I think I have to pay for mine, but I'm hoping that my local GP will be able to do some of them for me. How much blood work did you need?

I don't know if I've been accepted yet, but I think it was looking good apart from my weight. I get the results back from my AMH test in a few days and go from there. From what I was told by the Clinic Doctor, it's kind of a step-by-step basis. I'm accepted for egg-sharing until something comes up that proves otherwise! But I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Have you been accepted or do you find that out at your consultation?

I'm so excited too! It still feels like a dream at the moment! I'm eager to get everything started and get the ball rolling. 

I'm with LWC  Are Lister nice? 

Jesta


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

My GP has been great and done everything they can to help me so hope they can do your bloods 

Blood work needed for the lister is E2, LH, FSH and AMH which is done free prior to initial consultation, if everything is ok with the results, scan and counselling then they do the tests below (also free) 
Hepatitis B: HBsAg/Anti- HBc (GP Did) 
Hepatitis C: Anti-HCV-Ab (GP did) 
Blood group (GP Did) 
Haemoglobin (GP Did) 
VDRL (syphilis) (GP Did)
Chromosomal Study
Rubella (GP Did)
Cystic Fibrosis
            Urine samples:
 
Chlamydia screening (GP Did) 
Gonorrhoea (GP Did) 

As you can see my GP was really good! 

I went to the LWC inseminar and spoke to them at length below are the bloods you have to pay for with them prior to meeting with the Donation Co-Ordinator, if everything is ok with these ones then you get 7 (or 10 depending on if they required) Additional tests free
AMH
HIV 
Hep B Surface Antigen 
Hep B Core
Hep C 
Rubella 
Chlamydia Urine 
Smear 

As you can see from my list my GP did everything on this list apart from AMH so should save you about £800 that way than if doing it with LWC .. Hope that helps 

We find out tomorrow if will be accepted to Egg Share then do Chromosonal Study and Cystic Fibrois tests before matching! (as long as they ok!) 

Good that you have been given ok, like the sound of doing it that way 

We like te lister so far, but LWC was good also just ee looking at Surgical Sperm Retrival and felt lister better for that


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Just to add the lists of bloods there for LWC are the ones you have to pay! Sorry re-read post after posting 

List you have to pay for again below - my GP could do them all except AMH

AMH
HIV 
Hep B Surface Antigen 
Hep B Core
Hep C 
Rubella 
Chlamydia Urine 
Smear


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Brilliant! Thank you so much for the list. I'll book those in. I had a smear today but it went wrong so I have to go back! Eek!

Have you found out whether you've been accepted yet? I don't think there is lister here. I'm in Wales and the best one I could find was LWC.


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi - no problem, good luck with getting your bloods done, I think a really supportive GP makes a lot of difference 

Yes I got my results at the consolation, had the scan and counselling and have been provisionally accepted to eggs share - just need chromosonal study done and cystic fibrosis 

What are your next steps now with LWC? 

Think lister is London only, LWC is meant to be really good especially if you are using donor sperm (not sure if this is applicable to you sorry) and they were really nice when we went to meet them


----------

